# Throne of skulls



## maximus2467

Hi, anyone have any idea if there will be a 40k throne of skulls in August/September? The ww events calendar only goes up to mid August and that's only a few months away now. Generally tickets go on sale months in advance. Just wondering if anyone had any insider knowledge?


----------



## humakt

I've not seen anything saying they are cancelling the event. You could try emailing the events team. They are normally pretty quick at getting back to you.


----------



## humakt

I've emailed the event team to find out myself. There is no apparent update on any ToS events and I wanted to go later in the year to one with my Nurgle army.


----------



## maximus2467

Yeah, I emailed them too, awaiting reply, I have a gentlemans wager with my brother in law and a few friends as to who can paint the best army, the idea was that the armies would be judged at TOS in August/September


----------



## humakt

Unfortunately it looks like there will be no throne of skulls for a while. I got a very good reply from Nick at the events team (I detailed it here) which basically means no events are being run. 

Hopefully they will have some in the new year but I have signed up for the newsletter so I know whats going on.


----------



## maximus2467

Yeah I got the same one this morning, pretty gutted


----------

